# Like pull-ups but different?



## FearlessFreep (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm looking for an exercise I can do either with resistance bands or free standing that will work the same muscles that pull-ups work.  I have a chinup bar in my house but for placement reasons it's not quite high enough so I'm looking for something I can use to augment that work.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 17, 2009)

The closest I can think of is the lat pulldown.  Usually done on a machine that you sit at.  You pull the bar down and a pulley lifts the weights.

You could do it with resistance bands (but not sure how you would get high enough resistance).  Also, when I was alot younger and didn't have weights or equipment, I got a bolt that had the circle opening at one end and then got a thick rope and put it through the hole and secured it to a big beam in the barn.  Then I tied a bunch of cinder blocks to the other end and used that to lift.


----------



## Live True (Aug 17, 2009)

If the problem is the height you can place bar...you might want to look into the Australian Pull-up or "reverse push up" variation.    This works many of the same muscles, although, it sounds like the angle is slightly different.  It also sounds like it would do wonders for core...plan on fitting this into my own workout eventually.!
<><><>

Sometimes called a "Reverse Push-up", this is performed with the bar 2 to 3 feet off the floor. The user lies on the ground under the bar, face-up, and grasps the bar with extended arms. The exercise is performed by pulling the chest up to the bar. The body is held in a rigid plank position while the heels remain on the floor
quote from this link


----------

